# What not to eat



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've asked about several surf fish that are good eating and have gotten several responses, but not on what NOT to eat.

I've read a couple places that lady fish were nasty, but not anything else. 

So what do you throw back and not even think about eating?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've tried hard head catfish prepared by a professional Chef at a party.

Edible, but VERY mushy, and VERY fishy. I didn't spit it out so it wasn't too bad. But I wouldn't try it again.

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Most" UF grads arent spitters. Couldn't resist Jim.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

ladyfish,bonito,jack crevelle,puffer fish,hardtails,


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> "Most" UF grads arent spitters. Couldn't resist Jim.


Now that's funny!!!


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

Snatch it said:


> Now that's funny!!!


lol... WOW!:whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> "Most" UF grads arent spitters. Couldn't resist Jim.







Jim


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

you guys are a riot! spitters. lol

Ok, IMHO here is a list. Most you will not have to worry about this time of the year but you asked so I am going to try and give you a full answer. Easier to tell you what is good to eat and what is middle of the road. Avoid ANYTHING else.

Good: Pompano, whiting, Spanish (cook same day), redfish, flounder, specks

Middle of the road: black drum, white trout (cook same day), stingray wings, any legal shark caught in the surf (bleed immediately).

Anything else IMHO is not a good choice. Some people will bleed and eat blues but - yuck! Do not pay attention to the one over slot on black drum. If it is over slot it will likely have worms. Wont hurt you but....

Some of the species in this list are rare in the surf but I have caught everything I have listed right here in the surf somewhere along Pensacola Beach, Johnson Beach or Dauphin Island.

Good Luck! Most importantly - Enjoy.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw a fella clean puffers as he caught them one day. Kind of wondering y?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Blackened or smoked Blues are good for salads and dips. I'll never throw back another "Cocktail Blue". 

Black Drum? The taste is not terrible, but the texture throws me waaaaay off. I stick to the small ones, too.

"What do they call Hardtails in Atlanta?"


*Sushi!*


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

minkmaster said:


> I saw a fella clean puffers as he caught them one day. Kind of wondering y?


Was under the impression they were somewhat poisonous.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Pompano Joe said:


> Blackened or smoked Blues are good for salads and dips. I'll never throw back another "Cocktail Blue".
> 
> Black Drum? The taste is not terrible, but the texture throws me waaaaay off. I stick to the small ones, too.
> 
> ...


Did you try the smoked black drum dip, Joe? I sent a batch to Doug'[s Super bowl party, had a batch of it at mine, and gave you the biggest portion. How was it? I usually make it hotter than that but I didn't know who all was gonna be eating it.

I will smoke blues, blacks, reds, pomps, pelicans, seagulls, stargazers...I don't care. But I am not about to eat a hard head!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

osborne311 said:


> Was under the impression they were somewhat poisonous.


The liver of the pufferfish is poisonous.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

osborne311 said:


> Was under the impression they were somewhat poisonous.


I was too. But he sliced right down by the dorsal fin, turned it inside out, and threw it in his cooler. He laughed when I told the poison thing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I throw back cats, ladyfish and rays. I'll keep blues. If you eat them fresh they're good, but don't freeze them. And worms you can pick out, cut out or just eat.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I throw back cats, ladyfish and rays. I'll keep blues. If you eat them fresh they're good, but don't freeze them. And worms you can pick out, cut out or just eat.



You fry or grill those blues???


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The smoked Black Drum dip was off the hook Dave. You've got the smokin' thing happening. Thanks for doing that.

Saw you headed out today. God speed! Let me know what's up in the surf.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

minkmaster said:


> You fry or grill those blues???


Cook them whole in the oven on broil with some lemon juice, salt, pepper, olive oil and white wine.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I throw back hardtails and lady fish, unless I need bait, and penfish. O will eat blue fish that nite, catfish I like to soak i. A little lemon juice for the next nite. Big black drum have a tougher texture,,but are pretty tasty smoked!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

jim t said:


> I've tried hard head catfish prepared by a professional Chef at a party.
> 
> Edible, but VERY mushy, and VERY fishy. I didn't spit it out so it wasn't too bad. But I wouldn't try it again.
> 
> Jim



uck!...lol


----------

